# My Best Pair



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

What do you say for this pair?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

I wanted to post 2 pictures but then the system seems not allowing me to post 2. Anyway this is female. Even though I don't know what exactly her kind is but she's the most prettiest I have seen. Wish I can upload the male marble


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You cant upload to pictures? That is weird. So the one picture you posted is the female? Cuz she looks like a male to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't see the picture for the female >__< haha... But your male, he's BEAUTIFUL! Is a Det/Super delta?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> You cant upload to pictures? That is weird. So the one picture you posted it the female? Cuz she looks like a male to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats the male  ...


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh okay i got a little lost there. Ya he is nice. Looks like a plakat something. Cuz his back fin is short but everything else is big. Maybe a rosetail plakat? I dont even know if that is real lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Oh okay i got a little lost there. Ya he is nice. Looks like a plakat something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm. A plakat? Interesting  His dorsal looks really big, and his tail does look like a plakat. But he could be a Det growing up? Imo his anal fin looks very long for a plakat  But who knows?!  More experienced breeders will pop and tell us


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Everything look big besides tail fin. But I honestly have no idea. Just a guess. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Ya i honestly have no idea. Just a guess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea. Haha  Same here


----------



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

That's why I want to prove why the female is too beautiful to believe. I can verify she's female as she's having White dot as well as stress line when I make her stressful. Believe me. I'm spawning her very soon. My male is doing the nest!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

The ovipositor (White dot) does not always determine the gender of a betta  a male betta growing up with an ovipositor can be mistaken for a female. Your female looks like a male in my opinion.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's not a plakat... His fins are way too long for that. If this is an adult fish it would probably be considered a roundtail, because of the shape of the tail and the fact that it has two rays in most places... It has more than two in a few places but that's probably just because it was created with both halfmoon and veiltail genes. 

I can't see any pictures of the female, but I wouldn't breed the male. He doesn't have good finnage (roundtails aren't very desirable), and he is horribly spoonheaded and otherwise doesn't have a great body shape.

To post pictures you can use photobucket or just click "Go Advanced", then click the little paper clip thing, then choose whatever file, then upload it. When I do this I can only have one picture per post.

Edit- You posted a picture of the "female" when I was typing... I'm pretty confident that it's actually a male HMPK.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Whoa if that is your "female" in the second pic you posted, she's a male! Please don't put him in with your other male, they'll rip each other up!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Seki said:


> Whoa if that is your "female" in the second pic you posted, she's a male! Please don't put him in with your other male, they'll rip each other up!


+1


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh i was right the 1st pic is the female? Look VERY male like. The koi is cool looking. 

But they are looking like both males. Just cuz a betta gets stress band doesnt mean it is a female. A conditioned female should have a very plump stomach and many get breeding lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Oh i was right the 1st pic is the female? Look VERY male like. The koi is cool looking.
> 
> But they are both males.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think she meant the first pic is suppose to be the male and the second pic the "female" ^__^


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh yea, reading his first few posts I believe he thinks that the first fish is a female... It's also a male. Regardless, he has two males.

Edit- This is why-



Bettanish said:


> I wanted to post 2 pictures but then the system seems not allowing me to post 2. Anyway this is female. Even though I don't know what exactly her kind is but she's the most prettiest I have seen. *Wish I can upload the male marble *


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh yea, reading his first few posts I believe he thinks that the first fish is a female... It's also a male. Regardless, he has two males.
> 
> Edit- This is why-


+1 yup  Haha when bettanish posted the picture of the (first picture) "female" I thought she meant that, the first pictured fish was the male >__< and the second pic was suppose to be the "female" >__< Im confusing myself now...


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yuppers ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys, your judgement are most appreciating and I'm grateful to your concern. Ok here is the situation. What I assume as female is (Blue and yellow combination). I think it's female bcos she has stress lines when she's annoyed by me and white dot. Most of the time she doesn't show me stress lines. And her structure is smaller too. The fact it could be a male is that he has long tail with very bright and pretty colour. In this picture u can see her at no flarig
2ndly the male (white marble) is a male as he's building up nest when he sees the female. And he's pretty aggressive and very active guy. Give me 8 hours from now and I will post of the picture of female soon. Keep in touch beeps


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Now that looks like a female ^__^!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It does look more like a female in that picture, but it could just be the angle. I still wouldn't breed it, because of its form... If you can, try to get a HMPK female.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like a very stressed male.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> It does look more like a female in that picture, but it could just be the angle. I still wouldn't breed it, because of its form... If you can, try to get a HMPK female.


+1! But, is that the same betta as the first pic?! >__<?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya it just looks more dulled and stressed. Fins look smaller for some reason. That is why it looks a little more like a female.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh wow ! So maybe that may be a fm or a male.. Hmmm


----------



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

I just mixed them today. Even I noticed that not enough eggy to release. The female (blue-yellow) was chased all the way. She doesn't even response back but trying to find hidding place and never come out. The male just relax and follow unlike the female swimming furious and so on. I will say that is the female. As the fact if there were both males, they should peck each other until die. The white male doesn't even got any damage and he was keep chasing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

Look at her now 
Too amazingly she has such long fins. Ain't they.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thats 100% a male, not a female ;-) The reason they didnt kill each other when you put them together was because the blue one was younger and submissive, he knew he didnt want to get into a fight because he would lose, so he kept running away instead


----------



## Bettanish (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmmm. Why does it have stress lines horizontally and egg spot at belly... Please explain me... Confused with this betta


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

An egg spot is not always a good way too sex betta fish. Some males have this "egg spot" when in their younger ages, later on when they mature it goes away. 

Stress lines can be common to betta nature, not only too females but males aswell, I've seen plenty of male betta fish at chain petstores that have had the stress line markings


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

+1
Horizontal stripes means fear and stress which males get as well
Heres some males with horizontal stripes









In this picture the top fish is the male









And males can have egg spots too


----------

